# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ХИТ!!! Орущие песни!!! новинка сезона.

## Уралочка

*Орущие песни!!! Универсально!!!* 

*Взрыв эмоций! Отличное настроение! Лучшие мероприятия!!!*





*в комплекте:* *описание и СТУДИЙНЫЕ ЗАПИСИ.*

*стоимость 1000Р до 1 декабря. Потом будет 1500р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Вероничка 26

Леночка, добрый вечер! Можно ли приобрести блок Орущие песни?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый вечер! Можно ли приобрести блок Орущие песни?


Здравствуйте, Вероничка). Конечно можно) Оплату можно произвести онлайн по номеру телефона (сбербанк) +79128033237  с ув. Елена

----------


## Jelvad

я аж поражен как у вас все было разнообразно там на вечеринке, в будущем надо будет обязательно присоеденится

----------


## УМЕЛИЦА

Лена, здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести у Вас Хулиганские страсти, Перепой и Все пучком. Как это сделать?

----------

